
Emacs as a Complete Computing Environment - ProfDreamer
http://doc.rix.si/cce/cce.html
======
Latteland
Could you share your actual dot files and literate org file examples? It's
sounds overwhelming but some examples of org files that are more complicated
might be interesting.

Also you have some dead links, like the fsem link on your post, which links to
[http://doc.rix.si/cce/fsem.html](http://doc.rix.si/cce/fsem.html).

On
[http://doc.rix.si/projects/fsem.html#orgheadline2](http://doc.rix.si/projects/fsem.html#orgheadline2),
you point to cce.org and cce.html, both are dead links.

------
Latteland
Could you share your actual dot files and literate org file examples? Some
examples of org files that are more complicated might be interesting.

Also you have some dead links, like the fsem link on your pages, which links
to [http://doc.rix.si/cce/fsem.html](http://doc.rix.si/cce/fsem.html). On
[http://doc.rix.si/projects/fsem.html#orgheadline2](http://doc.rix.si/projects/fsem.html#orgheadline2),
you point to cce.org and cce.html, both are dead links.

~~~
rrix2
My repository is down because I’m moving servers, sorry. It’ll be up in a week
or two

